# Drywall dried after leak



## OurHouse (Jun 21, 2011)

FWIW, I would not want drywall in such proximity to a moist environment, at all. I think code most everywhere requires at a minimum, green board, though that's still not entirely water resistant. Mold is such a problem, I'd want to just do it right. I'd even go beyond green board, personally. Admittedly, I'm a little new to all this, but what I do know is pretty easily thrown out as the fact that the potential damages of mold and water permeation are far greater than the cost and hassle of changing out ill-placed drywall whenever possible.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just patch that little spot ---prime and paint. You will be fine.---Mike---


----------



## Jessidog (Jun 21, 2011)

It sounds like you had a small leak in the area of the shower head. If the leak is fixed and the drywall has dried completely, you should be fine. If it is a painted surface, there are likely water stains. I've had good luck covering water stains with one of the Kilz (spelling?) primers. I have repaired several water stains on my ceilings due to roof leaks. The roof has been replaced, the drywall is fine and there is no sign of mold. Mold has to have constant moisture to thrive.

I agree that you do not want to use drywall in moist locations. My house is about 25 years old and has the water-resistant green board under the shower tiles, which was standard at the time. When I remodel these bathrooms in the future and replace the tile, I'll remove the old green board and use one of the newer cement or fiberglass boards.

David


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Just patch the area....


----------

